# Thoughts on Mega-G



## Sir Slotsalot (Jan 23, 2010)

Once in a while, I see threads asking for hotter arms for Mega-G's. I own (8) of them, (4) long & (4) short wheel bases. Got a few hundred laps out of the box and then watched performance drop considerably due to motor brush wear. These cars have some major issues with good conductivity between the motor and p/u shoes and the brush material is too soft. If you can get past these (2) issues, I think it's not a bad car, as is.

You can conquer these shortcomings by:

(1) adding shunts between the the motor brush barrels & the p/u shoes with light gauge silicone jacketed wire. It is very flexible and will have minimal restriction on p/u shoe movement. 

(2) Replace the motor brushes with a more robust material. I will have replacement brushes in stock soon. For now, I believe Wizzard has silver "Tyco" style replacement brushes that will work for Mega-G.

(2) Maintain the motor brushes and comm with a good comm lube such as AeroCar Conducta Motor Drops. It will greatly improve performance and extend brush life.
http://www.slotcarexpress.com/Chemicals---Supplies.html

Unlike the brute speed of SRT's and Super G+, Mega-G's acceleration curve is smooth and not "jumpy", especially in the turns. I found that to be a pleasant surprise when I first ran them. Again, not a bad ride once you fix the little problems. As for hotter arms, I'm on the fence about producing them. I think more power would defeat the driving style that Tomy originally intended. JMHO. I would like to know what you guys think as well.


----------



## basement racer (Jan 22, 2010)

Sir,
We run them every Sunday in the stock configuration.We have had some problems with the brushes.I replaced the stock ones with some LL M brushes.So far it has worked out.
I don't have the comm lube you are talking about.I have been using G juice.I don't know if that is the right thing to do but no problems at this time.We run supertires on stock rims.
BR


----------



## Ogre (Jan 31, 2007)

Not trying to step on anybody and trying to be a little helpful.
Parts List: Mega-G chassis, Wizzard balanced 6 ohm motor, Wizzard small brush barrels, small brass washers, shunt wire, BSRT delrin wheel set, BSRT low-profile front rubber and Molded firm rear rubber tires, Slottech 22T gear, BSRT splined rear axle, Venom Level 42 Traction Magnets, rear axle retaining pins.

For the rest of the story check here.
http://hcslots.com/museum/megagmodified.html


----------



## basement racer (Jan 22, 2010)

To advanced for me Ogre.No wiring or soldering skills at all 
I have seen that overhaul before.
http://hcslots.com/museum/megagmodified.html
BR


----------



## Sir Slotsalot (Jan 23, 2010)

Ogre,

Nice mods. I haven't decided whether or not to take a similar path with Mega-G's. The stock version is already expensive enough. I'm not cheap by any means. No offense, but I just think there's better cars to pour money into. HC pretty much summed it up the same way. Aside from its electrical problems, I kinda like Mega-g "as is " for its smoothness. It's all about preference and how you choose to compete. I saw a brass pan version on SCI that is absolutely phenomenal.

Oh time and money....why doe'st thou flee from me? I can never get both of them together. LOL!!

I think we should start a forum Lotto to fund our racing addictions. What do you say Hank? LOL!!


----------



## Ogre (Jan 31, 2007)

It's just an option on a question that was brought up. I like the old Aurora AFX G Plus and would like some ideas on modifying it.


----------



## Sir Slotsalot (Jan 23, 2010)

I like them as well. I managed to save a couple from one of my old sets. They still run pretty good for old technology.


----------



## Ogre (Jan 31, 2007)

Yes they are old but I like the idea of no magnets or weights. I have a 4x8 track so I have to keep things under control a little and I don't like pancakes. But I do like building the G plus.:thumbsup:


----------



## Sir Slotsalot (Jan 23, 2010)

It's funny how things go "full circle". If you look at the Mega-G, it's much the same convention as Super-G except for chassis & p/u shoe variation. I wish I had taken better care of my slot stuff as a youngster. Those were the "glory days" for AFX body selection, especially 70's vintage Nascar and CanAm. Now I'm getting teary-eyed. Time to get on ebay and spend some more money. Make the collectors richer. LOL!!


----------

